# putting golf balls in a washing machine?



## snell (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi

The title is pretty self explanatory. Has anyone tried this?

My practice balls are pretty filthy and don't fancy hand washing them, so being lazy I was going to put them in the washer, but I'm thinking it can't be that easy right??


----------



## Three (Mar 26, 2016)

Just try it and let us know if you can buy another machine over Easter


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2016)

Put them in the dishwasher


----------



## Which tree did that hit (Mar 26, 2016)

Wouldn't do it myself for fear of being shot by the missus but if I were to attempt then I would wrap them In a couple of pillow cases and make sure not to exceed the max load weight of the machine.

Dishwasher would be a better bet if you have one, I have done that and it works a treat. Low heat Eco wash is perfect


----------



## hovis (Mar 26, 2016)

My nephew spends his spare time searching the bushes of local muni courses to find balls and sell on ebay.   He puts the balls in his dad's spare washing machine that he uses for for cloths.    he puts them on a hot wash with two small towels inside and they come out immaculate. 

Washing machine is still going strong. 

Considering my wife goes NUTS when she finds a golf tee in the machine,     i wash mine in the sink


----------



## snell (Mar 26, 2016)

Cheers for all the replies. Unfortunately I don't have a dish washer.

Might just use the sink due to the fear of the missus!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 26, 2016)

snell said:



			Cheers for all the replies. Unfortunately I don't have a dish washer.
		
Click to expand...

Yes you do mate...........Craig &#128515;


----------



## louise_a (Mar 26, 2016)

There is now an advert for a washing machine appearing on the right side of this page.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 26, 2016)

louise_a said:



			There is now an advert for a washing machine appearing on the right side of this page.
		
Click to expand...

Really? That's clever! Might start a new thread about free Ferrari's for people called Paul &#128515;


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 26, 2016)

louise_a said:



			There is now an advert for a washing machine appearing on the right side of this page.
		
Click to expand...

The Internet is scary!


----------



## Ethan (Mar 26, 2016)

louise_a said:



			There is now an advert for a washing machine appearing on the right side of this page.
		
Click to expand...

You are not using a Mac with Safari and the Ad Blocker extension, then?


----------



## hovis (Mar 26, 2016)

Tried the dishwasher when the wife was at work.  Good for surface dirt but doesn't get into the dimples


----------



## 3565 (Mar 26, 2016)

Washed mine yesterday, bucket of hot boiling water with thin bleach in, quick stir, leave for an hour or 2, then a quick wipe with a towel and come up like new.


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 26, 2016)

Last time I stuck my balls in the dish washer we had a pregnancy scare...


----------



## ruff-driver (Mar 26, 2016)

Oddsocks said:



			Last time I stuck my balls in the dish washer we had a pregnancy scare...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Robobum (Mar 26, 2016)

I'm going to put my ball in a washing machine on Monday or 36holes round Saunton in the middle of storm Katie as it is otherwise known.

I'm predicting reductions only


----------



## Leereed (Mar 26, 2016)

3565 said:



			Washed mine yesterday, bucket of hot boiling water with thin bleach in, quick stir, leave for an hour or 2, then a quick wipe with a towel and come up like new.
		
Click to expand...

This is the best way.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2016)

Leereed said:



			This is the best way.
		
Click to expand...

Goot tip although I'm not sure I'd bother with practice balls. I have some old Pro V I use for short game work that I'd probably keep clean if they got caked in mud. Otherwise, I'd just hit the practice ones as it. They don't have mud stuck on so shouldn't affect flight.


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 26, 2016)

Oddsocks said:



			Last time I stuck my balls in the dish washer we had a pregnancy scare...
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 26, 2016)

Oddsocks said:



			Last time I stuck my balls in the dish washer we had a pregnancy scare...
		
Click to expand...

I believe Adam Johnson was caught with some DVD's with that kind of stuff on.


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 26, 2016)

going back to the thread and moving away from comments on the wife............

I use to put my practice balls in the dishwasher on the delicate setting. It's just a colder setting without the steam drying designed for China etc. They come out really nice and clean.


----------



## snell (Mar 26, 2016)

Well I've got my balls soaking in the kitchen sink....making sure I drew the blinds so as not to scare the neighbours :lol:


----------



## CliveW (Mar 26, 2016)

I saw a young Rory McIlroy chipping balls into a washing machine but never anyone putting balls in one. Surely you meant "Puting Golf Balls In A Washing Machine.":thup:


----------



## snell (Mar 26, 2016)

CliveW said:



			I saw a young Rory McIlroy chipping balls into a washing machine but never anyone putting balls in one. Surely you meant "Puting Golf Balls In A Washing Machine.":thup:
		
Click to expand...

I can't decide if this is meant to be funny or not?


----------



## One Planer (Mar 26, 2016)

3565 said:



			Washed mine yesterday, bucket of hot boiling water with thin bleach in, quick stir, leave for an hour or 2, then a quick wipe with a towel and come up like new.
		
Click to expand...




Leereed said:



			This is the best way.
		
Click to expand...

I also agree with this.


----------



## snell (Mar 26, 2016)

One Planer said:



			I also agree with this.
		
Click to expand...

I'll give this a try next time for sure :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 30, 2016)

3565 said:



			Washed mine yesterday, bucket of hot boiling water with thin bleach in, quick stir, leave for an hour or 2, then a quick wipe with a towel and come up like new.
		
Click to expand...

This ^^
Did it yesterday, works a treat, thanks&#128515;


----------



## Snelly (Mar 30, 2016)

Definition of a golfer that is too obsessed with the game #523 - The golfer actually cleans their practice balls.

:mmm:


----------



## snell (Mar 30, 2016)

Snelly said:



			Definition of a golfer that is too obsessed with the game #523 - The golfer actually cleans their practice balls.

:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Haha :lol:

They're completely covered in mud and I was pretty worried about them damaging my clubs more than anything!


----------



## Snelly (Mar 30, 2016)

snell said:



			Haha :lol:

They're completely covered in mud and I was pretty worried about them damaging my clubs more than anything!
		
Click to expand...

Definition of a golfer that is too obsessed with the game #524 - The golfer actually worries about their clubs being damaged by mud.

:mmm:


----------



## Thexindi (Mar 30, 2016)

Three said:



			Just try it and let us know if you can buy another machine over Easter 

Click to expand...

Please record it so at least we can watch the fun


----------



## snell (Mar 30, 2016)

Thexindi said:



			Please record it so at least we can watch the fun 

Click to expand...

If you all pay Â£20 each I'd be willing to do it :lol:


----------

